# dwg650 airplus + kismet

## demetrix

Ciao a tutti

ho installato su gentoo la pcmcia in oggetto

se faccio iwconfig me la vede con ath0.

Volevo sapere come configuro il source in kismet.conf?

Grazie

----------

## grick

Con un editor di testo, io ti consiglio vim   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi ti posto il mio kismet.conf:

```

version=2005.06.R1

servername=Kismet

## qua devi sostituire il tuo utente

suiduser=grick

source=madwifi_g,wifi0,AtherosG

channelhop=true

channelvelocity=5

channelsplit=true

defaultchannels=IEEE80211b:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

defaultchannels=IEEE80211g:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10

defaultchannels=IEEE80211a:36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64

defaultchannels=IEEE80211ab:1,6,11,2,7,3,8,4,9,5,10,36,40,44,48,52,56,60,64

tcpport=2501

allowedhosts=127.0.0.1

bindaddress=127.0.0.1

maxclients=5

gps=true

gpshost=localhost:2947

gpsmodelock=false

alert=NETSTUMBLER,10/min,1/sec

alert=WELLENREITER,10/min,1/sec

alert=LUCENTTEST,10/min,1/sec

alert=DEAUTHFLOOD,10/min,2/sec

alert=BCASTDISCON,10/min,2/sec

alert=CHANCHANGE,5/min,1/sec

alert=AIRJACKSSID,5/min,1/sec

alert=PROBENOJOIN,10/min,1/sec

alert=DISASSOCTRAFFIC,10/min,1/sec

alert=NULLPROBERESP,10/min,1/sec

alert=BSSTIMESTAMP,10/min,1/sec

allowkeytransmit=true

writeinterval=300

sound=false

soundplay=/usr/bin/play

sound_new=/usr/share/kismet/wav/new_network.wav

sound_traffic=/usr/share/kismet/wav/traffic.wav

sound_junktraffic=/usr/share/kismet/wav/junk_traffic.wav

sound_alert=/usr/share/kismet/wav/alert.wav

speech=false

festival=/usr/bin/festival

flite=false

speech_type=nato

speech_encrypted=New network detected, s.s.i.d. %s, channel %c, network encrypted.

speech_unencrypted=New network detected, s.s.i.d. %s, channel %c, network open.

ap_manuf=ap_manuf

client_manuf=client_manuf

metric=false

waypoints=false

waypointdata=%h/.gpsdrive/way_kismet.txt

waypoint_essid=false

alertbacklog=50

logtypes=dump,network,csv,xml,weak,cisco,gps

trackprobenets=true

noiselog=false

corruptlog=true

beaconlog=true

phylog=true

mangledatalog=true

fuzzycrypt=wtapfile,wlanng,wlanng_legacy,wlanng_avs,hostap,wlanng_wext,ipw2200,ipw2915

netfuzzycrypt=true

dumptype=wiretap

dumplimit=0

logdefault=Kismet

logtemplate=/tmp/kismet/%n-%d-%i.%l

piddir=/var/run/

configdir=%h/.kismet/

ssidmap=ssid_map

groupmap=group_map

ipmap=ip_map

```

----------

## demetrix

ok grazie provo e ti faccio sapere

----------

## demetrix

ciao

si mi vede le reti con kismet

ma quando lancio aiesnort mi da questo

 *Quote:*   

> h: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: No such file or directory
> 
> /sbin/wlanctl-ng ath0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=8 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null
> 
> sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: No such file or directory
> ...

 

all'infinito

----------

## federico

Forse e' meglio utilizzare airodump, che si trova nel pacchetto aircrack. airsnort non e' mai funzionato molto bene neanche a me. Fede

----------

## demetrix

ciao grazie

ma aircrack non esiste come pacchetto gentoo

hai un link?

thz

----------

